# 1960 Bowden



## Beads (Oct 30, 2018)

https://dayton.craigslist.org/bik/d/1960s-bowden-bicycle/6710514378.html


----------



## Beads (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## Beads (Oct 30, 2018)

1960 Bowden Spacelander bicycle for sale. Only about 500 built and approx 60 remain in existance. This one 99% complete.
Reference: (TRI B Live http:// Triblive.com/Home/) asking $12,500.00
Call Bob Crane @937-437-7913 or 937-423-5377


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Oct 30, 2018)

This might help.....


----------



## Kenny Middendorf (Oct 31, 2018)

vry cool  .   wheres the guy claiming he has " stupid money ", Now's your time to shine mr. lucky


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 2, 2018)

$12,500 is tall coin for a bike missing parts. I know Craig has reproduced some of the missing parts but still not cheap. V/r Shawn


----------



## fattyre (Nov 2, 2018)

I hope that case is included in the asking price.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 2, 2018)

That case reminds me of something you would see at a carnival displaying the two headed monkey boy!


----------

